# Not enough disk space?



## dherzog

I previously posted in the software section but I had a thought and just wanted to see if this proved any help.

I just bought Office Home 2007 for my computer and ever since I installed it it has yet to work. An error pops up saying 'You do not have enough disk space to run word'. I took it to Best Buy they said I have plenty of space blah blah leave it for 2 weeks (I have classes starting TODAY), so I just wanted to know if maybe something latched itself onto my system and is taking up my space without my knowledge?

Thank you guys so much in advance!

Scan saved at 6:20:14 PM, on 8/18/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Loader\aolload.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\agent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
E:\SETUP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsiExec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsiExec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohtmed.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/go/notebookaccessories
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0500.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://myspace.oberon-media.com/gam...46ce9/online/zuma_new/en/popcaploader_v10.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 10378 bytes


----------



## cohen

Hello,

Pls also remove Viewpoint Manager - Start > Control Panel > Add / Remove programs > Remove Viewpoint manager.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* from one of the three below listed places :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe
http://subs.geekstogo.com/ComboFix.exe

Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.
If it does, open *Task Manager* then *Processes* tab (press ctrl, alt and del at the same time) and end any processes of *findstr, find, sed or swreg*, then combofix should continue.
If that happened we want to know, and also what process you had to end.

In your reply:

Post the combo fix log
Post a Fresh Hijackthis log

Thankyou


----------



## dherzog

Thank you for your response!
Heree is the combofix::


ComboFix 08-08-18.05 - Danielle Herzog 2008-08-19 21:36:31.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional  5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.431 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Contacts\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
 * Created a new restore point

*WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!*
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\9PP5SSLU\interclick.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\9PP5SSLU\interclick.com\ud.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#interclick.com
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#interclick.com\settings.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle herzog@recipezaar[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@2o7[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@ad.yieldmanager[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@bluestreak[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@chud[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@ehg-dig.hitbox[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@insightexpressai[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@insightexpressai[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@myspace[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Cookies\danielle_herzog@trafficmp[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\UserData
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\UserData\8H2J4DIN\IsOnIE7tbPromo[1].xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\UserData\index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\UserData\K5ERWLAV\IsOnIE6tbPromo[1].xml
C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\UserData\WDQNOT2N\YL[1].xml
D:\Autorun.inf

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2008-07-20 to 2008-08-20  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-08-18 18:28 . 2008-08-19 21:42	39	--a------	C:\XP_TV.ini
2008-08-18 18:19 . 2008-08-18 18:19	<DIR>	d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-08-18 18:02 . 2008-08-19 21:42	1,153	--ahs----	C:\hpqp.ini

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-08-20 01:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Viewpoint
2008-08-20 01:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\Viewpoint
2008-08-18 22:21	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2008-08-18 22:15	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2008-08-18 21:53	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-08-18 21:52	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\Atari
2008-08-18 05:12	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\LimeWire
2008-08-16 16:23	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PlayFirst
2008-08-07 21:43	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\LimeWire
2008-07-15 00:08	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PopCap
2008-06-29 22:08	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\Skinux
2008-06-29 22:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Kodak
2008-06-29 22:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Kodak
2008-06-29 22:06	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Kodak
2008-06-20 10:45	360,320	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2008-06-20 10:44	138,368	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afd.sys
2008-06-20 09:52	225,920	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
2008-04-29 21:52	852	----a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2006-03-16 00:00 15360]
"Aim6"="C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" [2008-01-03 12:15 50528]
"MySpaceIM"="C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe" [2008-04-17 19:27 9117696]
"Yahoo! Pager"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2006-10-24 17:10 4662776]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ehTray"="C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-08-06 00:56 64512]
"hpWirelessAssistant"="C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe" [2006-05-04 01:58 458752]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-03-14 03:43 83608]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2006-08-18 04:00 7585792]
"NvMediaCenter"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2006-08-18 04:00 86016]
"SynTPEnh"="C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2006-04-01 01:01 761946]
"QPService"="C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe" [2006-07-12 00:55 102400]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2005-02-17 02:11 49152]
"ISUSPM Startup"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" [2005-08-11 19:30 249856]
"ISUSScheduler"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2005-08-11 19:30 81920]
"Cpqset"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe" [2006-05-30 19:02 40960]
"RecGuard"="C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe" [2005-10-11 13:23 1187840]
"Reminder"="C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe" [2006-02-09 12:52 643072]
"WildTangent CDA"="C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" [2005-03-28 21:24 28616]
"Symantec PIF AlertEng"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" [2007-03-12 18:30 517768]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2007-12-11 11:56 286720]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-08-18 04:00 1617920 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"MsmqIntCert"="mqrt.dll" [2007-07-06 08:46 177152 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqrt.dll]
"High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut"="CHDAudPropShortcut.exe" [2006-06-01 20:02 61952 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CHDAudPropShortcut.exe]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MySpaceIM"="C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe" [2008-04-17 19:27 9117696]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Kodak EasyShare software.lnk - C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe [2008-05-10 07:15:28 282624]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"InstallVisualStyle"= C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles
"InstallTheme"= C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnkCommon Startup

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^hpoddt01.exe.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\hpoddt01.exe.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\hpoddt01.exe.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Aim6]
--a------ 2008-01-03 12:15 50528 C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
--a--c--- 2007-12-11 13:10 267048 C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MySpaceIM]
--a------ 2008-04-17 19:27 9117696 C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Yahoo! Pager]
--a------ 2006-10-24 17:10 4662776 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusDisableNotify"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mqsvc.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"C:\\Program Files\\MySpace\\IM\\MySpaceIM.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\AIM6\\aim6.exe"=

S3 5U870CAP_VID_1262&PID_25FD;HP Pavilion Webcam  ;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\5U870CAP.sys [2006-06-06 16:39]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2008-08-09 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2007-08-29 15:57]

2008-08-10 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe [2006-03-16 00:00]
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

MSConfigStartUp-MsnMsgr - C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe


.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
FireFox -: Profile - C:\Documents and Settings\Danielle Herzog\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\vsxev6es.default\
FireFox -: prefs.js - STARTUP.HOMEPAGE - hxxp://www.google.com/
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-08-19 21:42:44
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ... 

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
  Cpqset = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe????????????<?@? ????Y??????Y?@?????<?@ 

scanning hidden files ... 


C:\DOCUME~1\DANIEL~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DF9514.tmp 16384 bytes

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 1

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

PROCESS: C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
-> ?:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehrecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\verclsid.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-08-19 21:49:05 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2008-08-20 01:49:02

Pre-Run: 59,166,294,016 bytes free
Post-Run: 59,559,600,128 bytes free

190	--- E O F ---	2008-08-14 07:10:50


and here is the HijackThis ::

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:57:53 PM, on 8/19/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/go/notebookaccessories
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0500.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 8918 bytes


THANK YOU!


----------



## dherzog

alright so i took my computer BACK to best buy and they ran a diagnostic on it, said they found 734 counts of virus infection? and it would cost me around about $250 to fix which seems insane to me. SO.

BUMPing the thread to see if anyone sees anything that they saw.


----------



## cohen

Hi,

Pls wait for a higher pro to come like ceewi1, and he can post further instructions.

Do you mean memory?? Doesn't it have enough memory to run word????

Or hard drive space???

Thanks,

Cohen


----------



## dherzog

That's the problem is that it does have PLENTY of memory and disk space to run it but it won't. Best Buy Geek said it may be a faux message and soon they will send me requests for money but that seems kind of hokey to me? 

I'm not sure.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

If you don't get this Resolved you can try OpenOffice a alternative for Microsoft Office. It's Free.


----------



## ceewi1

dherzog said:


> That's the problem is that it does have PLENTY of memory and disk space to run it but it won't. Best Buy Geek said it may be a faux message and soon they will send me requests for money but that seems kind of hokey to me?
> 
> I'm not sure.


If by that they are saying that an infection is displaying this message, I find it highly unlikely.  A problem with your Office installation strikes me as a more likely explanation, indeed there are a number of reports of this error on the Internet, and Microsoft even have a page on it at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928499, although I'm not sure if those circumstances apply to you.

I suggest you first try completely uninstalling and reinstalling Office.  Please tell me if that fixes the problem.

We can further investigate whether there is any malware on your system as well:

Please do a scan with Kaspersky Online Scanner

Click on the *Accept* button and install any components it needs.
The program will install and then begin downloading the latest definition files.
After the files have been downloaded on the left side of the page in the *Scan* section select *My Computer*.
This will start the program and scan your system.
The scan will take a while, so be patient and let it run.
Once the scan is complete, click on *View scan report*
Now, click on the *Save Report as* button.
In the drop down box labeled *Files of type* change the type to *Text file*.
Save the file to your desktop.
Copy and paste that information in your next post.


----------

